# OPC Ministers or Elders



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 26, 2008)

Was wondering if one could point me in the right direction as far as open pulpits in the OPC and any proper paperwork one would have to look for/ask for to apply for open pulpits. 

Blessings and Thanks,

P.S. - How often is it updated and how accurate is this site?


----------



## Prufrock (Oct 26, 2008)

Regarding the website, it is either updated fairly often, or horribly not often enough. Hillsdale OPC filled its pulpit this summer (and the man was finally ordained in September), and that's not on the web list. So either it's been updated in the last few months, or it hasn't been updated in over a year...


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Oct 26, 2008)

The vacant pulpit list is updated once a month. But you would need to contact the church regarding it's readiness to call a minister. Many are not ready yet.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks.


----------

